# Jean Calvin by EmilÃ© Doumergue



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

Has anyone ever read _Jean Calvin_ by EmilÃ© Doumergue (1844 - 1937)? It's a 7-volume early 20th century biography written in French. Loraine Boettner in _Calvinism in History_ describes it thusly:



> Dr. EmilÃ© Doumergue, the author of _Jean Calvin_, which is beyond comparison the most exhaustive and authoritative work ever published on Calvin, has the following to say about the death of Servetus...


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2005)

Dear Andrew,

I have these works in Dutch (is transelated), and i read some parts of it, which is very good. If you want to study good biografy of Calvin, and this is a very good one


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

Sounds great! I would love for this work to be translated into English...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

Short bio on Émile Doumergue found here.

[Edited on 10-2-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Sounds great! I would love for this work to be translated into English...



I'd love to find it even in French.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I saw a copy for sale on Abebooks for $653.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 2, 2006)

I priced it once or some volumes of it; folks seem to know its rarity; be prepared for sticker shock. The 1969 reprint alone costs over $600 for all seven volumes. See abebooks. A friend of my translated a snippet regarding Calvin's view of recreations for my article on the anedote about him supposedly playing bowls on the Lord's day.
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Calvin_Bowls.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2006)

> DOUMERGUE, Emile, ref. Theologian, * 25,11. 1844 in Nîmes, † 14,2. 1937 in Montauban. - D. studied Montauban in Geneva, and in Germany and became 1880 professor for church history at the theological faculty in Montauban, 1906 Dekan and 1919 with his entrance into the retirement Ehrendekan. It was a 1871-80 editor of the weekly revue “Le Christianisme outer XIX e siècle” and up to his death coworker of this organ of the reformed Orthodoxie and the half monthly review “Foi et Vie”. D. is well-known as Calvinfor and Vorkämpfer of the church rights against penetrating modern theology, particularly against the “Symbolofideismus”, those of Augusts Sabatier and Eugène Ménégoz represented “theology that Paris school”.
> 
> Works: Jean Calvin. Les of hommes et les choses de son temps, 7 Bde., Lausanne 1899-1917 and Neuilly 1926/27 (I: La jeunesse de C, 1899; II: Les Prime Minister essais, 1902; III: La ville, la maison et la rue de C, 1905; IV: La pensée religieuse de C, 1910; V: La pensée ecclésiastique et la pensée politique de C, 1917; VI: La lutte, 1926; VII: Le of triumphs; Iconographie calvinienne, 1927); Une poignée de faux: la mort de Calvin et les Jésuites, 1900; La Genève calviniste, 1905; Lausanne outer temps de la Réformation, 1905; Les Etapes you Fidéisme (gg. Eugène Ménégoz), 1907; La piété réformée d'après Calvin, 1908; Calomnies of antiprotestantes, 1912, Le caractère de Calvin, 1921 (Nachdr. Geneva 1970. - Deut. expenditure. v. William Boudriot: Calvins nature. Humans, the structure of thought, the church, the state, 1933); La paix et la vérité, 1922.



_John Calvin & the Church: A Prism of Reform_, Timothy George, ed., p. 69:



> Many people helped in the preparation of this essay. Mrs. Hobbie Bryant translated material by Doumergue from French to English.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

New bio here.


----------

